# Help with new bow purchase



## Ga Woodrow (Nov 18, 2015)

My son has been doping some bowfishing with buddies and enjoys it.  Only thing he has asked for this Christmas is a bow.  I have never bow fished and havnt bow hunted in last 10 years so I am looking for recommendation on a set up.  Not the most expensive, but don't mind spending some $$$ to get him something nice he can use for a while.  Thanks in advance.  Feel free to pm if you would like


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 18, 2015)

the pse barracuda was, in my opinion, the best bowfishing bow ever made. I have one that is 14 years old and has been abused badly and is still going strong. they had issues with the limbs splintering and were discontinued.

that being said the PSE Discovery 2 is the same bow with different limbs. you'll find lots of discovery 2's with 30lb limbs and that's fine. I prefer 40lb limbs so that I have the option of higher poundage, you'll have to look around some to find one with 40lb limbs or call pse directly.

ive owned the most expensive bows on the market and shot most of the stuff out there. i own three barracudas now.

as far as the rest of the setup, for simplicity and longevity you cant beat an AMS retriever. i have several the oldest being a decade+ old. still use it. parts are available and self replaceable. 

lots of options on arrow rest, the muzzy fishhook(i think its called) is good.

pse disco 2's are less than $200 and a complete package(bow, reel, rest, string, arrow) is less than $300

there are tons of good options out there but that would be my pick. hope this helps


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'll second that above, never owned one but been on boat after boat with them.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Nov 18, 2015)

Discovery 2 is about the best bang for the buck in a Bowfishing bow. I own a few of them and like said they replaced the barracuda. U can get them for around 200 brand new. Does he want a retriever or spinner reel? If he wants spinner go traditional muzzy not the one that slides left to right. I shot one for years before switching to an osprey and still have a few I keep in the boat for guest to shoot


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you guys just the info I needed.  I am not sure what reel type as I have never bow fished myself.


----------



## Michael (Nov 19, 2015)

Any of the older "round wheeled" bows will do just fine to get you started.


----------



## FOLES55 (Nov 25, 2015)

Sent ya a PM


----------

